# Tuff-Bilt tractor manufacturing and name for sale



## bontai Joe (Sep 16, 2003)

The founder of Tuff-Bilt tractors is looking for someone to restart the company and manufacture Tuff-Bilt tractors. Here is a link:

http://www.tuff-bilt.com/


----------



## bigl22 (Sep 16, 2003)

tuff bilt -- pretty neat -- I wold like to have something like that with a belly mower and a fel--


----------



## jodyand (Sep 16, 2003)

That looks like a Allis Chalmers G.

<img src=http://www.tuff-bilt.com/photos/thumbs/mowerthumb.jpg>

<img src=http://www.mercerimplement.com/photos/ACG-finished.jpg>


----------



## bontai Joe (Sep 16, 2003)

No entrepenures out there? I've seen one of these a few years ago and it was a high quality machine. I wonder what happened that they stopped manufacturing? Unless it is the unconventional appearance that never let it become mainstream?


----------

